
AR startup Meta sues former head of optics over trade secrets theft - seventyhorses
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/09/ar-startup-meta-sues-former-head-of-optics-over-trade-secrets-theft/
======
randyrand
Meta's optics are some of the most basic optics imaginable. They're not trade
secrets. Anyone that has a Meta device and a basic understanding of optics
knows how they work.

~~~
deepnotderp
Unfortunately, this is the deal with a lot of "revolutionary" companies.

I'm coming to the unfortunate conclusion that no matter how advanced your
tech, if you can't market it, you're toast.

~~~
avaer
I prefer "The future is already here — it's just not very evenly distributed."
And distribution isn't solved by pushing further into the future.

I feel like this is something _most_ tech business founders eventually grasp,
but it's not something you can be told.

~~~
TeMPOraL
And I prefer the reverse - the future is far, because everyone focuses on
distribution.

Those "revolutionary" companies we hear about are mostly mundane tech with
overexcited marketing department. It's probably fine if you measure success of
society by how much money those founders make, but I prefer to measure it by
the _actual_ advancements in technology.

------
gt_
By all means tell me if/how I'm wrong but this video and it's gonzo-like
interview style is something of journalistic beauty. The CEO chooses (or not
chooses) to leave Meta's PR to the devices of his own
megalomaniacal/egomaniacal style.

[https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1015392865512465...](https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10153928655124655&id=501319654&_rdr)

What are some other cultural curtain-puller interviews like this? This one
needs a better web home. It is one for the ages.

~~~
gt_
Somehow, the commenters actually complain about the interviewer interrupting,
as if his questions were being answered in seriousness to begin with.

The energy in this interview is not of science and innovation. It is a
hormonal rollercoaster of bare minimum information exchange, through the lines
of unmitigated cultural queues, one-ups and buzzsyntax.

------
cornchips
Sounds like another funding round.

